# anyone want some advice?



##  (Jul 29, 2006)

hey this is emz nd if u need any advice just ask!


----------



## pamnock (Jul 29, 2006)

I have some questions . . .

What is your area of expertise that you are offering advice on?

Do you have any rabbits?

Approx. how old are you? (pre-teen, teen, young adult, older adult)

Pam

http://www.geocities.com/pamnock/


----------



##  (Jul 29, 2006)

*I breed rabbits so i have a lot of experience. I own 6 rabbits 3 males and 3 females and I am a young adult (22)*


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 29, 2006)

Emz, stick around. Pam can talk bunny circles around anyone here, best to take HER advice.

Pam rocks. :inlove:


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 29, 2006)

Well - a very quick "Welcome to the forum" - I haven't had much time to be on lately. Thought I'd take a moment to introduce myself. 

I'm Peg and I also breed. I have over 100 rabbits right now (I am not breeding them all) - and I'm forty-something. 

You might want to read the various sub-forums and feel free to answer questions that you see folks posting in them - whether its in our health section or our breeding (rabbitry) section. This way - folks don't have to find their way here to ask you questions but they ask them in the areas where all sorts of folks read and respond.

Anyway - welcome to the forum.....we're always glad for another person to peruse the forums and share their experience.

Peg*

Emz ( cheese lover) wrote: *


> *I breed rabbits so i have a lot of experience. I own 6 rabbits 3 males and 3 females and I am a young adult (22)*


----------



##  (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanx Peg,u breed 2, cool! what type of rabbits do u own? I breed dwarf rabbits. I think I will go around and answer peoples questions instead of making them come here, thanx 4 the advice,and thanx for the warm welcoming,

Emz


----------



## Hollie (Jul 30, 2006)

It's amazing how two 22 year olds have such different typing styles  

Welcome to the board, Emz!


----------



## rinirabbit (Jul 30, 2006)

I was going to make a seperate post, but here it goes- I realized my boyfriend, (named Ian) who I have been seeing for a couple of months was cheating on me. One day, he asked me on a date, but I let him down, since I said I had promised to go with the girls to the mall then pet store (Meghan has fish, hamsters. Sarah has dogs. Charlotte has ferrets. Lexi has turtles) and, he was fine, like yeah I might see a movie with Avik (his best friend). So I was like, sure that sounds great. Well, what do you know, after we go to the mall, we all agreed to pop in to see Pirates of the Caribbean 2. I realize that in 2 rows ahead of us, Ian is there, and he is making out with Sammy, who is the biggest/themes/default/censored2.gif By that time I was like /themes/default/thud.gifand I quickly showed my friends why I freaked out. I didn't know whether to tap him on the shoulder, and say "You+me=Nothing" or whatever. But I just sat there the whole movie watching them. It was terrible! I don't know whether to break up with him at school, or try and catch him again, or what to do!!!!! Please help!!!!!!


----------



## rinirabbit (Jul 30, 2006)

It just seems so unlike him! And yes, I am sure it was Ian because she kept saying "Oh, Ian"/images/emoticons/mad.gif/images/emoticons/confused.gif/images/emoticons/shock.gif


----------



## pamnock (Jul 30, 2006)

*Emz ( cheese lover) wrote: *


> *I breed rabbits so i have a lot of experience. I own 6 rabbits 3 males and 3 females and I am a young adult (22)*


 

A warm welcome to the board! We are blessed to have so many people here with extensive rabbit experience in a wide variety of interests (pets, breeding, show, health).

A little about me . . .

I'm an ARBA Judge (I live in the US)and we currentlyare down toabout 100 rabbits of various breeds. (Primarily Holland Lops which we've been raising for about 16 years).

I'm also the editor of the ARBAJudges News Release and on the ARBA Judges Training and Education committee, secretary of the Ohio Holland Lop Rabbit Fanciers http://www.geocities.com/ohlrf/and a director in the Mid-Atlantic Dwarf Hotot club http://www.geocities.com/madhc1/ (I did both of the club websites).

On a personal note, I recently celebrated my 25th wedding anniversary and have 4 children ages 23, 18, 16 and 7.

Here's my rabbit website with photos and a few of the articles I've written:

http://www.geocities.com/pamnock/



Pam


----------



## Mummel (Jul 30, 2006)

*Hollie wrote: *


> It's amazing how two 22 year olds have such different typing styles
> 
> Welcome to the board, Emz!


 Maybe its the rapping rabbit rabbitry 

But on the other hand its really quick typing like that.


----------



## diamond (Jul 30, 2006)

emma how could you?!? you stole my boyfriend!


----------



## diamond (Jul 30, 2006)

Im so so so sorry emz 4 aquisin u i thought u did but u 

didnt i am so so so sry!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 30, 2006)

*diamond wrote: *


> Im so so so sorry emz 4 aquisin u i thought u did but u
> 
> didnt i am so so so sry!


 From what I can even understand from this statement... I'm lost. 

Are we talking about advice or something?


----------



## rinirabbit (Jul 31, 2006)

fine! no advice here!/images/emoticons/mad.gif


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 31, 2006)

*rinirabbit wrote: *


> I was going to make a seperate post, but here it goes- I realized my boyfriend, (named Ian) who I have been seeing for a couple of months was cheating on me.





> Well, what do you know, after we go to the mall, we all agreed to pop in to see Pirates of the Caribbean 2. I realize that in 2 rows ahead of us, Ian is there, and he is making out with Sammy, who is the biggest/themes/default/censored2.gif





> I don't know whether to break up with him at school, or try and catch him again, or what to do!!!!! Please help!!!!!!


 The next time he calls, calmly ask him what he thought of the movie, make him squirm, then break up with him. What a loser!


----------



## rinirabbit (Jul 31, 2006)

*grumbles* He makes me so mad! I think I will, but I want something more like revenge is sweet....he isn't the guy who would just admit it...I want to catch him...But, still that is right now #2 in my ideas! Thanks!


----------



## Greta (Jul 31, 2006)

You could say something like "that was a really good movie! ...I also got to see a little something more. It's over!" Just an idea...


----------



## fuzzbunn2 (Jul 31, 2006)

I could use some advice! I know there is a certain type of litter that shouldn't be used, but I am not sure what it is. What is the best kind to use or is there a best kind? What about cage liners? Any ideas? Also I was curious about albino bunnies, I found one that I am considering possibly getting, but I don't know if they are more sensitive to light because of their eyes etc.? One of my friends said that albinos might be more prone to getting sick, but he was just guessing. I am not sure. 

Thanks!! 

Shelli/fuzzbunn2:bunnydance:


----------



## rinirabbit (Jul 31, 2006)

* good idea!! **Greta wrote: *


> You could say something like "that was a really good movie! ...I also got to see a little something more. It's over!" Just an idea...


----------



## Pipp (Jul 31, 2006)

*fuzzbunn2 wrote: *


> I could use some advice! I know there is a certain type of litter that shouldn't be used, but I am not sure what it is. What is the best kind to use or is there a best kind? What about cage liners? Any ideas? Also I was curious about albino bunnies, I found one that I am considering possibly getting, but I don't know if they are more sensitive to light because of their eyes etc.? One of my friends said that albinos might be more prone to getting sick, but he was just guessing. I am not sure.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Shelli/fuzzbunn2:bunnydance:


 Hi Shelly, can you re-post this in the main Rabbits Only forum? This one is for stuff that doesn't have anything to do with rabbits! 

And while I've got you here, can you post your 'looking for a rabbit' query in the Rescue Me forum just in case somebody's got the perfect bunny for you? That would be great!

sas


----------



## Jenni (Jul 31, 2006)

fuzzbunn2you might want to start a new thread under the Rabbits Only heading. This is an off-topic thread. You will probably get more advice that way.

The best kind of litter is probably wood pellet litter (called Woody Pet, Equine Pine, Feline Pine etc). 

Don't use clumping cat litter or wood shavings. Both are dangerous for bunnies. You can use Carefresh, but it is expensive.


I don't use cage liners. I use a cat litter box that I fill with litter and put in the cage. Here's a picture:







I don't think albinos are more prone to any illnesses. Albino rabbits have been bred for many years, but some of our rabbit experts might know better.

I do know that you can find a lot of sweet albino rabbits at shelters that need to be adopted. They get passed up for adoptions by alot of people. :sad:


----------



## Jenni (Jul 31, 2006)

Pipp, you took the words out of my mouth. We posted at the same time!


----------

